# Immigration Health Surcharge



## kvr (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi all, I would soon apply for a one year work visa to UK as a Tier 2 General applicant. I have noticed that I need to pay the Immigration Health Surcharge of 200 GBP per year. But, as I register to pay, the website only gives the option of Tier 2 General Migrant, upto 3 years and says I have to pay 600 GBP. But, I am not going to be there for 3 years. Does anyone have an idea of how I can choose to pay for only one year? 
I know this surcharge is a new development and not many people have had to pay, but I hope someone already did.
Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Isn't the Tier 2 General visa for up to three years?

So, even if you only want to enter for one year, the visa itself is for a three year max. 

Therefore you would pay the three years NHS surcharge - 600 GBP


----------



## kvr (Mar 8, 2015)

Crawford said:


> Isn't the Tier 2 General visa for up to three years?
> 
> So, even if you only want to enter for one year, the visa itself is for a three year max.
> 
> Therefore you would pay the three years NHS surcharge - 600 GBP



Thanks for the reply! But, according to what they write on their site, it doesnt seem to be the case. They clearly have options for one and half year and so on. Here it is:

*

3. How much you have to pay
You’ll have to pay:

£150 per year as a student
£200 per year for all other visa and immigration applications
If you have any dependants, they will usually need to pay the same amount as you.

The exact amount you have to pay depends on how much leave you’re granted. You can calculate how much you’ll have to pay before you apply.

You’ll pay half of the yearly amount if your application includes part of a year that is less than 6 months.

You’ll pay for a whole year if you’re application includes part of a year that is more than 6 months.*


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

kvr said:


> Thanks for the reply! But, according to what they write on their site, it doesnt seem to be the case. They clearly have options for one and half year and so on. Here it is:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Presume you are quoting this from the NHS surchage website. 

It is informing you that the NHS charge will depend on the visa you are issued. Therefore if the Tier 2 visa is issued for up to three years (regardless that you only will be remaining in the UK for one year) then you get charged the full three year period. 

If the system is asking you for 600 GBP then your visa will be issued for three years.

I've just done the "find out how much you will be charged for NHS surcharge before applying" and the only option for Tier 2 is general migrant up to 3 years.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> You’ll get part of the healthcare surcharge refunded if:
> your visa application is approved but you’re not granted the maximum amount of leave for the visa.


https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application/refunds

So if your certificate of sponsorship is only for one year and you are granted a one-year visa, but you've already paid for 3 years, you should get the excess amount refunded. This should happen automatically but keep an eye on your card account.


----------



## plabo (May 29, 2015)

You are right Joppa.

This is the answer I got from UKBA.


Dear Sir/Madam,

Thank you for your email correspondence of 7 April.

As the portal does not currently accommodate COS (Certificate of Sponsorship) dates to be entered, payments are calculated based on the route selected and the maximum amount of leave that could be granted within that route.

You would be required to pay the whole IHS fee for the full 3 years. However, you will get part of the healthcare surcharge refunded

if your visa application is approved but you?re not granted the maximum amount of leave for the visa.

I hope this information is helpful.

Yours faithfully,

Liz Smith
UK Visas & Immigration

My question was:


Hello

I am planning to renew my Tier 2 (General) visa in a few months and will need to pay the Immigration health surcharge as well.

This costs £200 per applicant/year.

My contract will be issued for 2 years ONLY.

When I log into the IHS service, it only gives me an option for Tier 2 (General) visa under 3 years which I select and the amount calculated comes out to be £ 600. Infact, I should only be paying £400 pounds (for 2 years).

There is no option on the website to select how many months/years (Tier 2 General) contract is for which should then accordingly adjust the IHS fee.

Can the UKBA kindly look into this matter please.

Thank you


----------



## om007 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi guys, I just want to check... So if the applicant's partner is settled in the UK with British nationality, do they have to pay the NHS surchrage for their settlement visa?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

om007 said:


> Hi guys, I just want to check... So if the applicant's partner is settled in the UK with British nationality, do they have to pay the NHS surchrage for their settlement visa?


Yes.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

om007 said:


> Hi guys, I just want to check... So if the applicant's partner is settled in the UK with British nationality, do they have to pay the NHS surchrage for their settlement visa?


The applicant has to pay the surcharge - yes.


----------



## princeg (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi looking for advice 
Im in the process of making payment for IHS:- the following comes up:

Are you applying to join or remain with a person already in the UK?
+ Add this person's details
You don't need to add this person's details if they are a UK or EEA citizen.
You don't have any dependants
These details are correct
Print these answers

I am however also applying with my daughter who has her own online application. Do I just say these details are correct and continue onto pay??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. You pay for her separately as part of her application. For some visas you make one application including dependants, but not for settlement.


----------



## ladylove04 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi everyone. 

Im looking on how to pay health care surcharge. I went to the UKBA site and followed the ways of paying it. I know I have to pay £500 for my 1st FLR(M) application. 

But its showing only USD 500 amount. Im afraid im going to get refused if I didnt pay the right amount. 

Can someone help me please. 

Thank you


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Yes. You pay for her separately as part of her application. For some visas you make one application including dependants, but not for settlement.



i paid for the main applicant through my bank account in UK (it is shown in the statement) for the spouse visa. Is this Ok?

Also, I got IHS reference number from UKVI (but still no email from worldpay), however, Do I have to write IHS number on the printout application form on the top of the page (i.e page no. 3, with pen)? (page 1 is biometric n page 2 is only barcode page)

and I printed out 2 copies of online form, but both printout have different barcode picture, Can i still use it either of the two? Plus the online form pages are very very plain when printed out, is this ok as well?


----------

